# L-Glutamine has helped!



## mmacsparran (Jul 5, 2003)

I just want to share this in the event it can help someone else. I'm a 29 year old female who has had IBS-D for 12 years. I'm not as bad off as others, usually getting D once or twice a week. I've been on a gluten free diet for a few years and it helps tremendously with the D. I used to have it almost daily. A few weeks ago I started taking L-Glutamine supplements twice a day (500 mg each time). For the first couple of days, my D was really bad but then it totally went away and I have been feeling great ever since. Although I had only been getting D a couple of times a week, I never felt great, but now I do. Just as some background in case it helps someone decide whether to try this, I also had bleeding in the past and after my colonoscopy was told that I had some intestinal inflammation but was still diagnosed with IBS. I also get bladder infections all the time. I've read L-Glutamine helps heal the intestines so I don't know if it helped the inflammation, or is combatting some bacteria, or if it's something else. But it has really made a difference so I wanted to share in case it helps someone. Good luck!


----------



## cmcgann (Mar 1, 2004)

Hi MeganHave you noticed that the L-Glutamine causes side effects?Carol


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

L-Glutamine is great for D. I've been using it on and off for over a year with no side effects. In fact, it's documented that it has no known side effects and they often give chemo patients high doses of glutamine to heal inflammation in the intestines.It's more effective (and cheaper) to use the powder form, dissolved in a little bit of water. Best to take it first thing in the morning on an empty stomach.


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Occassionally, this helps people. Great if it does! I'm really happy you have found something. Its all a matter of trial and error, I think.BackFire44


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

The key word, here, is "trial."


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't start getting the lawyer involved now!


----------



## mmacsparran (Jul 5, 2003)

I haven't noticed any side effects at all except the initial increase in D a day or two after starting it. Since then, nothing at all. The difference is like night and day for me. I've tried a variety of other things like calcium, various anti-spasmodics, and immodium but this is the first thing that has prevented D entirely. I used to have to fight it once I got it. I hope this helps others!


----------



## nelly2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Megan-Were you diagnosed with Celiac disease. I too have cronic D. My doctor suggested that I might have Celiac disease. I went ahead and started a gluten free diet while waiting for the blood test results. Oddly, I've responded somewhat to the diet, but the test came back negative. Now the doc wants to do a biopsy to definitively rule it in or out. Did you ever have probs with gas, and if so, did the L-Glutamine help that? Thanks for the info. Nelly


----------



## mmacsparran (Jul 5, 2003)

Hi Nelly. I was tested for Celiac disease and it came back negative, but I was on a gluten free diet at the time. I didn't know I had to be eating gluten and having symptoms at the time of the test. Hard to believe my doctor didn't tell me that. What I've read about L-Glutamine suggests that it helps people with D resulting from intestinal inflammation, which is the one thing my doctor did find during the colonoscopy. So, if you have any inflammation, it may help. Good luck!


----------



## Kellie2003 (Nov 4, 2003)

I tried L-glutamine a couple of months ago but i stopped taking it after 4 days b/c i had more D and worse pain. Perhaps i should've kept taking it to see if it improved things. I might start taking it again.The only thing is i tend to get constipated easily...so it may not help me. What are your BMs like now horse lover? and how frequent are they? Any urgency (which is my most feared symptom







)??


----------



## BackFire44 (Nov 19, 2003)

Quote of the week: "What are your BMs like now horse lover?"Only on this board . . . !


----------

